# Benefits system in spain?



## Sallyfly27 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi everyone im new to this site, this is my first post. I am seriously considering moving to spain with my son and partner. I lived in spain as a child and i have no intentions of raising my own children in the uk. I went to a spanish school and the quality of my childhood time spent in spain was far better and happier than it was living in the uk. I would like my children to go to a local spanish school also. I understand the job situation in spain so i am under no illusion that it will be easy to find work when we get there. I would like to ask a number of questions, firstly how much will we need to live on for 6 months? Looking at moving to the north costa blanca (benidorm) area to begin with and and will need 2 bedrooms. And secondly im aware a lot of people only manage to find work during the summer season, now if this was to happen to me, surelynits not a case of pack your life up and go back to where you came from?! What benefits would i be entitled to for periods of unemployment, to ensure i can keep a roof over my sons head and food on the table. İ have no intention of moving and living on the state and i understand making my first post about benefits may get a few peoples backs up, but i am being realistic, i wouldnt be bothered if it was just myself, but i need to know as much onformation as possible before making my descisin as it will affect my sons life. Hope someone can give me the information/advice needed. Sallyfly


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

You wont get any benefits!!! You have to pay into the Spanish system for quite a while first and then benefit is minimal and only for 2 years. To live for six months to cover rent etc I would guess at about 1,000 euro a month.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sallyfly27 said:


> Hi everyone im new to this site, this is my first post. I am seriously considering moving to spain with my son and partner. I lived in spain as a child and i have no intentions of raising my own children in the uk. I went to a spanish school and the quality of my childhood time spent in spain was far better and happier than it was living in the uk. I would like my children to go to a local spanish school also. I understand the job situation in spain so i am under no illusion that it will be easy to find work when we get there. I would like to ask a number of questions, firstly how much will we need to live on for 6 months? Looking at moving to the north costa blanca (benidorm) area to begin with and and will need 2 bedrooms. And secondly im aware a lot of people only manage to find work during the summer season, now if this was to happen to me, surelynits not a case of pack your life up and go back to where you came from?! What benefits would i be entitled to for periods of unemployment, to ensure i can keep a roof over my sons head and food on the table. İ have no intention of moving and living on the state and i understand making my first post about benefits may get a few peoples backs up, but i am being realistic, i wouldnt be bothered if it was just myself, but i need to know as much onformation as possible before making my descisin as it will affect my sons life. Hope someone can give me the information/advice needed. Sallyfly


:welcome:

yes, it makes sense to be realistic & think about the worst case scenario, especially when you have children

things have changed a lot since you lived here - now you have to register as resident within 90 days (even as an EU citizen) & in order to do that you have to show the govt that you can support yourself financially & that you have healthcare provision in place

that means that you either have to have a healthy bank account, can show a regular income from somewhere or have a contracted job here in Spain

if you don't register as resident then you wouldn't be able to easily access services such as schools

if you DO manage to find work & it stops, then I'm afraid there isn't any unemployment benefit if you've only been here a few months ( I think you have to work for 2 years to get anything at all) - so yes, it does mean 'pack up & go back' as so very very many are doing right now

there's a thread here about people leaving/losing their homes due to unemployment - that wouldn't be happening if there was any real govt help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ho-unemployed-have-had-leave-their-house.html

even those who qualify for unemployment benefit only get it for a limited time - after that they're pretty much on their own


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry to have to say this: but six million people are jobless in Spain so the chances of you finding legal work are slim, to say the least. The authorities are cracking down on people working on the black so not only is the morality of this questionable, the safety is too.
There may well be summer work but people already here are likely to get first pick.
The new regulations require you to show you have sufficient funds and adequate health care before you can qualify for residence. The sum of just over 6000 euros a year per person including children has been taken as the norm. Without residence you won't be able to access the education system.
As has been said, there are benefits only for those who have qualified by working and paying into the system. 
The only people who should be seriously contemplatimg emigrating to Spain at this time are those who have work lined up or those who don't need to work and have an adequate income.
This isn't being 'negative', it's telling it like it is.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

You need to build up 12 months of work before you get 4 months benefits. Maximum being 6 years work for 2 full years of unemployment. 

Once you have worked for 6 years, you will get 2 years benefits, after that, you might be lucky to get 6 months of RAI or PRODI or whatever it is called now. After that, you are on your own. 

For long time unemployment you'll get 6 months but you need to be unemployed for at least 1 year minimum. 

In Spain you don't have benefits as you do in the UK, where you arrive today and tomorrow you are getting Housing Benefit, Jobseekers Allowance and all those things! Not sure if it has changed now. 

Sadly, I do know a lots of Spanish people, single mothers with children and they are not getting anything at all. 

I am Spanish myself and unemployed and they won't give me anything whatsoever!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Whilst I'm not saying that it's a good idea to emigrate to Spain at the moment unless you have a job lined up and a contract already signed, I think it's only fair to point out that for those who are perceived to be in a situation of special difficulty do receive benefit. It's called Plan Prepara
Rajoy anuncia que prorrogar la ayuda a los parados hasta que la tasa de desempleo no baje del 20%,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com
This kicks in when you've been classified as longterm unemployed, you'd been paying into the system previously and all other benefits have run out. I don't have the full details about what is longterm unemployed, how long you have to have been paying into the system etc, but it's years, not months. The big news about this, announced earlier in the week, is that while Spain's unemployment does not go under 20% this will be automatically renewed.
The sum is 400- 450 € per month, which is not enough to live on...


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

Good advice from all.

Firstly do you and your partner work in The UK, If so What area of the UK do you live in. In this present climate I personally would not be uprooting my children on a hope to find a better life here. I know that sounds very blunt even though I agree with your intentions. Every parent wants the best for their children, so I would be doing everything in my power to find a nicer place in the UK to raise my children, before uprooting them to Spain, to possibility of no work and as a result no roof over their head and no food on the table. I agree with you that Spain is a better place to bring up your children but not without as mentioned already a healthy bank balance and contracted work.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Whilst I'm not saying that it's a good idea to emigrate to Spain at the moment unless you have a job lined up and a contract already signed, I think it's only fair to point out that for those who are perceived to be in a situation of special difficulty do receive benefit. It's called Plan Prepara
> Rajoy anuncia que prorrogar la ayuda a los parados hasta que la tasa de desempleo no baje del 20%,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com
> This kicks in when you've been classified as longterm unemployed, you'd been paying into the system previously and all other benefits have run out. I don't have the full details about what is longterm unemployed, how long you have to have been paying into the system etc, but it's years, not months. The big news about this, announced earlier in the week, is that while Spain's unemployment does not go under 20% this will be automatically renewed.
> The sum is 400- 450 € per month, which is not enough to live on...


it really isn't enough to live on is it??


I was going to mention that in my post earlier, but I only saw it in passing on TV & was hazy about details - though the 400€ ish was in my head 

it wouldn't help the OP either, as you say, if she got seasonal work, since you have to have been contributing for years rather than months


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

wiggytheone said:


> Good advice from all.
> 
> Firstly do you and your partner work in The UK, If so What area of the UK do you live in. In this present climate I personally would not be uprooting my children on a hope to find a better life here. I know that sounds very blunt even though I agree with your intentions. Every parent wants the best for their children, so I would be doing everything in my power to find a nicer place in the UK to raise my children, before uprooting them to Spain, to possibility of no work and as a result no roof over their head and no food on the table. I agree with you that Spain is a better place to bring up your children but not without as mentioned already a healthy bank balance and contracted work.



And or retired and on a healthy pension


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> it really isn't enough to live on is it??
> 
> 
> I was going to mention that in my post earlier, but I only saw it in passing in TV & was hazy about details - though the 400€ ish was in my head


As am I, but I do know the figure of 440/ 450€, and I do know that it's not enough. People who receive this usually go and live with other family members and hand over the money to them to help pay their way.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

It is 400 for single persons and 450 for those with children. 

If a childless couple, 400 each as long as they have been long term unemployed and used all the 'helps' due to them before. 

In my situation, having worked in the UK for over 20 years, I am entitled to 2 years full unemployment, however, for me to get that money, rightly deserved! I need to contribute towards the Spanish Social Security for at least one day and then lose my job or being sacked. 

Sadly, I can't find work, not even for one day, so according to the law, although I am long term unemployed, I can't get the new help because I still have 2 years that I need to 'receive' but I can't get it unless I find a job for at least one day, which sounds quite easy but no-one wants to offer me a job! 

I am also using another site, this one for Spanish people emigrating to the UK and I can't believe the amount of spanish people that are moving to the UK because over there, they 'give you money for this and money for that, and pay your rent and medicines and give you children tax thingy and blah blah blah'..... Cameron should stop all that crap and do like in Spain, if you haven't worked before, then you get nothing, that will get a few people up and running and looking for a job rather than queue outside the Post Office to get your giro and then spend it on **** and alcohol. I am generalizing but I just don't understand why the UK is giving money 'away' just like that.


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

Lolito said:


> It is 400 for single persons and 450 for those with children.
> 
> If a childless couple, 400 each as long as they have been long term unemployed and used all the 'helps' due to them before.
> 
> ...


They must have a reason, but so far I have no Idea what that reason is, if anybody has be good to know


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

By the way, if someone can offer me a job here, let me know! lol!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> It is 400 for single persons and 450 for those with children.
> 
> If a childless couple, 400 each as long as they have been long term unemployed and used all the 'helps' due to them before.
> 
> ...


Unbelievable!
Sorry to hear that things haven't got better. It must be very difficult trying to see the bright side of life every day in your situation.
Don't you/ can't you receive anything from the UK?
Would you consider going to other parts of Spain for work?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, I was mad at the beginning when I first arrived to Spain and they told me I was entitled to two full years of unemployment, only I had to work for at least ONE day in Spain in order to get it, but since then I have been looking and the only jobs I could find was in BLACK!! but I am ok now, there are other things more important in my life and I do have my savings, good things come to those that wait! I say!

I don't mind going to other parts of Spain to work, most people I know here in Spain are self-employed, so they can't really employ me as the situation is too bad right now and besides, self-employed people can't get benefits anyway. 

But Hey! There are lots of people in Spain right now that need the money more than I do, so I can't complain.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lolito said:


> By the way, if someone can offer me a job here, let me know! lol!


I'll keep my eyes open for you, we sometimes see signs up in shop windows for staff. Try going on to the Oliva Facebook site. The New Oliva Tattler and asking around


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I have moved the discussion about the UK benefit system to here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/140671-uk-benefits-system.html


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Anyway, back to the OP...
There are few benefits here in Spain and to be able to access them you would need to have been paying into the system. There are also tax rebates and that kind of thing, but again you need to have been paying tax in order to get it back!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

***


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Then you'll have to move or erase my last post too!!


already done 


now to get ready for the day job....


----------

